# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  نمایش روزهای فرد یا زوج در جاوا

## cnmeysam

سلام 
چطور میتونم توی جاوا بگم روزهای فرد یا زوج سال رو شمسی محاسبه کنه بعد توی jlabel روزهای فرد ماه رو  نمایش بده؟
خودم هیچ ایده ای برای محاسبه و نمایشش به ذهنم نمیرسه در نتیجه هیچ کدی براش ندارم البته یه ماژول دارم که تقویم شمسی رو نمایش میده
کل چیزی که تونستم بسازم میذارم اینجا اگه راهی بلدید لطفا کمکم کنید خیلی ممنون میشم
http://cnmeysam.persiangig.com/dates.zip/download
یا
http://cnmeysam.persiangig.com/.RpEVIDMSeU/dates.zip

----------


## mostafa137

دقیقا منظورت از روزهای زوج یا فرد چیه ؟ مثلا تاریخ 2/9/1396 رو میگی زوج و 3/9/1396 فرد ؟

----------


## cnmeysam

منظورم روزهای زوج یا فرده نه تاریخ زوج یا فرد
یعنی شنبه = زوج
یکشنبه = فرد
دوشنبه =  زوج
سه شنبه = فرد 
....
ممکنه مثلا شنبه 01/01/1396 باشه ولی روز زوج حساب میشه
یا 3شنبه 20/01/1396 حساب بشه ولی روز فرد محسوب میشه
البته مشکل توی ویندوز 10 بخاطر تقویم شمسیش حل شدست ولی توی ویندوزهای پایینتر یا لینوکس پابرجاست

----------


## mostafa137

من یه کتابخونه ای درست کردم برای تبدیل تاریخ تو همین انجمن هم گذاشتم تاریخ میلادی رو به شمسی تبدیل میکنه و برعکس و حتی میتونی توی اون تاریخ شمسی بفهمی که چند شنبه هست .
اگرم نخواستی از اون استفاده کنی میتونی از مقدار DAY_OF_WEEK  کلاس calendar استفاده کنی که برای شنبه عدد 7 و برای یکشنبه تا جمعه عدد 1 تا 6 رو برمیگردونه البته باید بتونی به شمسی تبدیلش کنی تا بفهمی که تاریخی که به میلادی دادی چه روزی به شمسیه . با استفاده از این خاصیت میتونی بفهمی چه روزی زوجه یا فرد

----------


## cnmeysam

نمیخوام تاریخی رو تبدیل کنم اگه فایلی که گذاشتم دانلود کرده باشی میبینی من ابزار برای تاریخ شمسی دارم تاریخ شمسی رو دارم روز هفته رو دارم چندمین روز هفته رو هم دارم
فقط میخوام توی فرمم توی لیبل هایی که ساختم روزهای فرد مثلا آبان ماه لود بشه یا وقتی ماه رو عوض میکنم روزهای فرد اون ماه که انتخاب کردم لود بشه
یعنی باید مشخص کنم که مثلا 1 آذر ماه چند شنبه هست بعد توی لیبلها بگم مثلا سه شنبه میشه 1 ماه 5شنبه میشه 3 ماه و اگه ماه 30 روزست روزهای فرد رو تا 30 ماه حساب کنه اگه 31 روزه تا 31 حساب و نمایش بده توی لیبل های داخل فرمم

----------


## mostafa137

خب اول برای ماه های کمتر از 7 که میشه شهریور ماه تا فروردین و همینطور بالای 6 که میشه تا اسفند مشخص میکنی تعداد روزهاشونو مثلا کمتر از 7 میشه 31 روزه بعد یه متد با استفاده از یه حلقه درست میکنی که  به ازای هر روز چندشنبه بودن اون روز رو محاسبه کنه اگه اون عدد بر 2 بخش بذیر بود و اون عدد برابر 7 بود که همون شنبه میشه روزهات میشن روز زوج در غیر این صورت میشن فرد و عدد اون روز رو توی لیبلهات نمایش بده

----------

